# Pulling a Pontoon sucks.



## libertyFF (Jul 29, 2007)

I have 18ft beachcomber that i pull all over. I get 8 mpg w/ my expedition. Does any body have any suggestions on better mpg while trailering. Considering a "trailerable" cover to cut down wind resistance. Dont know if its worth it. Any suggestions will be apreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

An 18' pontoon ought to be pretty light. Try towing without using the OD off or Tow/Haul mode. If it will stay in 4th gear then that should help a little. If it jumps back and forth between 3rd and 4th then you are being too hard on you tranny. 

Even if that works, 10 or 11 mpg is about the best you will get towing anything.

Good luck.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

that is about right for the expedition, I got 6.5mpg towing with mine on a center console vhull..


----------



## boonjg (Jun 26, 2007)

Consider getting a diesel.....


----------



## coxhw (Jun 7, 2007)

My Dodge is better than Your Ford.


----------



## libertyFF (Jul 29, 2007)

I am considering a dodge CTD. Anybody with a pontoon pull with a CTD, what kind of MPG do you get?


----------



## POSIDEON (Feb 11, 2006)

i dont have a pontoon but i pull boats for my job with my dodge ctd and i got 19mpg..it was a 22 pontoon..


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

if you live in sa you can hook it up to mine and we can test it out.


----------



## libertyFF (Jul 29, 2007)

I live in Houston. When I get ready to buy, I'm thinking of taking my boat to the dealer with me and test driving it on the highway. Do the CTD's have a computer that will calculate the mileage pretty fast? In other word on a test drive?

thanks


----------



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

I just came back from Bull Shoals, Arkansas plling my 18' BW with 90 and aluminim trailer total 2500 lbs. Got 12.2 mpg for this 1400 mile round trip. Kept the overdrive off. Have the big V8. Without the trailer get 14.5 mpg. If there are no hills like heading down to S. Padre I leave the overdrive on once I get up to highway speeds and cruse 2000 RPM 65 mph, and can get around 13.2 mpg However, if hilly I leave the overdrive off and RPM shows 2500 RPM at 65 mph. Hope this helps.


----------



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

libertyFF said:


> I live in Houston. When I get ready to buy, I'm thinking of taking my boat to the dealer with me and test driving it on the highway. Do the CTD's have a computer that will calculate the mileage pretty fast? In other word on a test drive?
> 
> thanks


 No, ours takes several tanks for accurate averaging. Best is do a manual calculation.


----------



## libertyFF (Jul 29, 2007)

Ok, thanks.


----------

